
Why headlines that aren't questions don't need to start with "Why" - oftenwrong
It&#x27;s unnecessary. An article is expected to explain &quot;why&quot;.<p>How did this odd trend catch on?<p>Some recent examples from HN:<p>&quot;Why Sleep Apnea Patients Rely on a CPAP Machine Hacker&quot; -&gt; &quot;Sleep Apnea Patients Rely on a CPAP Machine Hacker&quot;<p>&quot;Why the world needs deep generalists, not specialists&quot; -&gt; &quot;The world needs deep generalists, not specialists&quot;<p>&quot;Why I’m Giving $1.8B for College Financial Aid&quot; -&gt; &quot;I’m Giving $1.8B for College Financial Aid&quot;<p>&quot;Why We Need Difficult Books&quot; -&gt; &quot;We Need Difficult Books&quot;
&quot;Why we rolled our own consensus algorithm&quot; -&gt; &quot;We rolled our own consensus algorithm&quot;<p>&quot;Why Facebook&#x27;s API starts with a for loop&quot; -&gt; &quot;Facebook&#x27;s API starts with a for loop&quot;<p>&quot;Why 536 was ‘the worst year to be alive’&quot; -&gt; &quot;536 was ‘the worst year to be alive’&quot;<p>&quot;Why affordable housing is scarce in progressive cities&quot; -&gt; &quot;Affordable housing is scarce in progressive cities&quot;<p>&quot;Why you shouldn&#x27;t “work remotely”&quot; -&gt; &quot;You shouldn&#x27;t “work remotely”&quot;<p>&quot;Why Google can’t technically do customer support (2011)&quot; -&gt; &quot;Google can’t technically do customer support (2011)&quot;<p>&quot;Why New York Is Resorting to Paying Amazon for What Google Will Do for Free&quot; -&gt; &quot;New York Is Resorting to Paying Amazon for What Google Will Do for Free&quot;<p>&quot;Why You Should Use a Text Area for Address Form Fields&quot; -&gt; &quot;You Should Use a Text Area for Address Form Fields&quot;<p>&quot;Why Standing Desks Are Overrated&quot; -&gt; &quot;Standing Desks Are Overrated&quot;<p>&quot;Why I Left My Big Fancy Tech Job and Wrote a Book&quot; -&gt; &quot;I Left My Big Fancy Tech Job and Wrote a Book&quot;
======
LandR
This feels like a trend I can blame buzzfeed for.

Even if it isn't, I'm choosing to anyway.

